# Hello old members



## Andersonmt (Jan 13, 2017)

First forum I've joined, came for injection advise cycle dosages how to avoid getting scammed ect... thank you for any help you can offer


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2017)

welcome


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 14, 2017)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## CrazySteroids (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome brother


----------



## yesidont (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------

